# Gulf Coast HIM Solutions, LLC.



## Amy Pritchett (Nov 25, 2014)

Are you looking to outsource your coding, billing or auditing? We have the solution for you! We offer coding services for ALL allied health facilities. We also specialize in coding and billing for Anesthesia services, ASC Surgery, Inpatient and Outpatient Claims, HCC coding, Critical Access Hospitals, Trauma Centers, Urgent Care, as well as many other specialities. 

If you are interested and want to learn more, please private message us with any information you need.


----------



## ljhollis (Dec 2, 2014)

*Remote Coding*

I attempted to look up your company to no avail.  If you hire remote coders or would be interested will you please let me know?  I have been coding since 2008 and I will be done with school for my RHIT shortly.  Thank you.

Lori H


----------

